

Ask HN: Do you see a bright future for Litecoin? - cdvonstinkpot

Today Litecoin doubled in value, leading me to wonder if now might be the time to start getting into it. Your thoughts?
======
a3voices
I would stick with Bitcoin. Litecoin is more controlled by pump & dumpers,
giving it much less stability. It also has a far smaller community. I predict
both will grow, but Litecoin more slowly. Also the person who works on
Litecoin doesn't even do it full-time.

------
dylanhassinger
sounds like yesterday was a better time to start getting into it

